# Trans fluid in your pump



## RICHIE K (Jul 31, 2004)

I was at out local gas staion and the owner of same said that he only uses trans fluid in his pumps anyone else know of this


----------



## lewdo (Dec 8, 2004)

I had to once in a pinch. Busted a hose and lost my plow oil. The local Walmart didn't have plow oil so I used transmission oil. It was towards the end of winter and I didn't have any problems with it, but have been told that if it gets real cold out the plow will run real slow.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

ATF _*is*_ a hydraulic fluid, but with multiple additives that make it suitable for the clutches and seals in an automatic transmission. Back when many plow pumps and reservoirs were underhood, ATF was the fluid of choice. The warmth of the engine kept it flowing well. Pumps mounted to the plow light tower/headgear don't get exposed to engine heat, so the fluid can be too viscous to flow through the tiny ports in the hydraulics (the older engine driven systems used simple valves that had much larger ports, making them very forgiving). Actual low-temp plow fluid doesn't thicken as much as ATF in cold temps, making it the recommended choice by the manufacturers.

Personally, I stick with plow fluid, and try not to mix brands.


----------



## partsguy08 (Sep 1, 2008)

I know a lot of guys that run it and swear that they have no problems. As for me, nothing but blue plow oil.


----------



## leeddog65 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ive run atf in the past, it DOES freeze when it gets below 0....even the below 0 windchill effects it...in a pinch its fine, maybe add some HEET if its freezing, it'll get you by


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

i use it. never had a problem. 

i use the koi atf


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Used to run it years ago in an old western. worked ok but would freeze if it had even a drop of water in it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2008)

I went back to the Fisher dealer that sold/installed my plow to get new fluid. He said "why don't you go to Walmart and get automatic transmission fluid? It's the same stuff only cheaper." I bought three quarts of Fisher fluid from him, payed alot of $$$ Went home changed the fluid and never gave it a thought....... Until now


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I can tell you for a fact that fisher oil is not atf. Plow oils are low temp hydraulic fluid like is used in aircraft hydraulics. Some of them specify the MIL (military) spec for low temp hydraulic oil. That MIL spec requires the min viscosity at 0 and -40 degrees to be about 10 times less than what run of the mill ATF is, its much thinner in the cold.


----------



## highclimber604 (Dec 16, 2009)

I also like many of you said have used it in a pinch the last storm and havent had a problem with it yet. if i get bored, i might change it out but as for now after plowing for 40 hours over the weekend, its staying in there.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

our western dealer here in dayton sell automatic trans fluid for westerns.....I have always used it with no problems


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95833


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

My plow pump is old school, under the hood. I've been running ATF, usually synthetic going on 4 years now. Never had it freeze up, or even slow down no matter how cold it gets, yet.



GPS;942098 said:


> ATF _*is*_ a hydraulic fluid, but with multiple additives that make it suitable for the clutches and seals in an automatic transmission. Back when many plow pumps and reservoirs were underhood, ATF was the fluid of choice. The warmth of the engine kept it flowing well. Pumps mounted to the plow light tower/headgear don't get exposed to engine heat, so the fluid can be too viscous to flow through the tiny ports in the hydraulics (the older engine driven systems used simple valves that had much larger ports, making them very forgiving). Actual low-temp plow fluid doesn't thicken as much as ATF in cold temps, making it the recommended choice by the manufacturers.
> 
> Personally, I stick with plow fluid, and try not to mix brands.


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

i use atf in my e-47 never had any issues its never even slowed down.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

i have 2 meyers pumps on the shelf that have blown apart from tranny fluid being in them and cracking the case. the only time you use atf fluid is if you have a under hood pump


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

Even the Western mechanics guide you can download from there site lists Dexron III ATF suitable for down to 0F, and Western Plow Fluid down to -25F. I have no experience with other brands though.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Used ATF for over 30 years. Worked with my all my Westerns, Boss, Hiniker, and even my $h!tty Meyer.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

dellwas;944241 said:


> My plow pump is old school, under the hood. I've been running ATF, usually synthetic going on 4 years now. Never had it freeze up, or even slow down no matter how cold it gets, yet.


My K5 had the pump under hood and used ATF for 4 years, never once did that fisher give me a prob, had the 2 handle controls and valve on the outside, wish i took pics of it after some ice storms..WD 40 lived on that thing.


----------



## Tom Rigg (Dec 28, 2009)

Blue Plow oil (aircraft hyd. oil) will absorb up to 10% moisture (condensation) AtF will not, the problems will always start when it gets below Zero and you have other worries...use plow oil and change it every year and clean the filter....then plow snow when it snows instead of work on the plow!


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

I have used atf for 14 years and no issues yet.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Using ATF*

I guess my Dad and I have always been lucky! Until I became a member of this site I never heard of BLUE FLUID ! We ran ATF and never had a freeze up or a problem. Dad plowed trucks for 4 years and traded them in. The plows barely had rust on them and they were gone. I have pounded them un- Mercy -less.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

ajman21;944549 said:


> i use atf in my e-47 never had any issues its never even slowed down.


 k it cant get any slower wink wink have e47 for backups sloooooooooooooooooowwwwww but you cant kill them


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I run ATF also and unless it gets about -20, I do not notice a difference in plow movement speed. Even at -20 it slows down, but not too much.

What I think is very odd is some say that ATF freezes around 0 degrees, and one even stated that pumps were blown apart. Well then, how come vehicle manufacturers allow ATF in a transmission if it is so bad during extreme cold temps. I have my summer vehicle sitting outside during the winter months, and I occasionally go and start it when temps get way below 0. This winter it sat until temps got down to -26 when I first started it. Started right up and went into forward/reverse just fine. According to what some state, my transmission should have been frozen up due to the ATF freezing at 0 degrees, since I was 26 degrees below that temp. So I am finding it tough to believe that ATF is actually "freezing", it might be gelling or else those who have problems with it probably having some moisture problems that are causing it to freeze up the pump. Pour a bit of water into your truck's transmission and that will freeze up too. Blame the water and/or moisture and not the ATF.

Matt


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I hear ya... Only thing that went wrong on mine was that I had no up, down, or either side. Turned out to be a faulty quick connect. Other than that, good to go. Course now that I've said that it will go Kaboom! 



mikelawtown;947059 said:


> My K5 had the pump under hood and used ATF for 4 years, never once did that fisher give me a prob, had the 2 handle controls and valve on the outside, wish i took pics of it after some ice storms..WD 40 lived on that thing.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

recommended common hydraulic fluids for plow use

Most commen 
Mil-H-5606: Mineral base, flammable, fairly low flashpoint, usable from −65 °F (−54 °C) to 275 °F (135 °C), red color 

Mil-H-83282: Synthetic hydrocarbon base, higher flashpoint, self-extinguishing, backward compatible to -5606, red color 

the best
Mil-H-87257: A development of -83282 fluid to improve its low temperature viscosity. 


If you want to run trans fluid I would suggest 2007 or newer BMW fluid, it's compaditble with H-83282 at about $300 a 20 liter container.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you can run seafoam trans tune if you run out of your main fluid at night


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

you can use tranny fluid in most plow pumps, however it does not mean it is the right choice. i also know that tranny fluid does not mix with meyer fluid.


----------



## LD4850 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a western outside that has had the same ATF in it for the last 25+ years with no problems.
The new western (20yrs old) also only sees type F ATF.
But you have to remember, us old guys don't know enough to buy the expensive stuff just because it costs more.
As long as it keeps working, I'm not gonna change besides it says to use ATF right on my pump.

Just thinking... I don't know how old that older plow is. I bought it for $250 and it came with a FREE late 60's Chevy. I put it on my 78 Ford a couple years later & now it's on the *NEW* 94 F150. It was an old plow when I got it around 1981 or 1982.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Those old cable gates would handle ATF just fine, as would the under-hood hydraulic. it's the greater viscostiy demanding higher amp draw that is a main reason to switch. If the pump can work easier it doesn't need as many amps to operate. 

Of course you could save money on fluid keep the ATF and install a higher amp or dual alternator system and a second or third battery.


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

My old Fisher has the pump under the hood. I've run plow fluid in it since I installed a new pump 2 years ago. Day before the big storm here last weekend my valve control body sprung a leak. Changed it before the snow fell, but only had ATF on hand. If I need to top it off, should I stick with ATF or can I mix in some plow fluid?

I'm in my 3rd year of plowing and you guys have been invaluable. Thanks.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

ppkgmsy;949880 said:


> My old Fisher has the pump under the hood. I've run plow fluid in it since I installed a new pump 2 years ago. Day before the big storm here last weekend my valve control body sprung a leak. Changed it before the snow fell, but only had ATF on hand. If I need to top it off, should I stick with ATF or can I mix in some plow fluid?
> 
> I'm in my 3rd year of plowing and you guys have been invaluable. Thanks.


http://www.fisherplows.com/pdf/26404_061504.pdf

See the first warning on page 3. ATF *should* be used on all Fisher belt-driven systems; not the EZ Flow Fisher fluid. This is due to the flash point of the fluid, and is a safety factor. ATF=underhood; EZ Flow=external systems.


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

GPS;949912 said:


> http://www.fisherplows.com/pdf/26404_061504.pdf
> 
> See the first warning on page 3. ATF *should* be used on all Fisher belt-driven systems; not the EZ Flow Fisher fluid. This is due to the flash point of the fluid, and is a safety factor. ATF=underhood; EZ Flow=external systems.


Thanks, Ken. This is very helpful. I appreciate your taking the time to track this down.


----------

